# Passport Copy Notarized?



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

Decided to just break down and post this publicly. 

For anyone that has already gotten their spousal visa to the UK or knows this answer for sure. 

Does my husband NEED to have his copy of his passport bio page notarized? He was born in the UK, has also sent me his birth certificate... but failed to get the copy of his passport page notarized when he did another form that needed it for our sons passport. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hollylane said:


> Decided to just break down and post this publicly.
> 
> For anyone that has already gotten their spousal visa to the UK or knows this answer for sure.
> 
> Does my husband NEED to have his copy of his passport bio page notarized? He was born in the UK, has also sent me his birth certificate... but failed to get the copy of his passport page notarized when he did another form that needed it for our sons passport.


No, no need for notarisation. Just a photocopy of his bio pages, as Border Agency/consulate can look up his passport details electronically if needed.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

*Passport notarised necessary for spouse visa application?*

Hi there,

Anyone out there know if you have to have your passport notarised for a settlement spouse application? I am British and my partner is American. He will be applying in a couple of weeks and Im trying to get everything done in time. Couldn't find any definite answers.
Is it just best to do it just in case if you can't send the actual passport along with his?
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyboo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Anyone out there know if you have to have your passport notarised for a settlement spouse application? I am British and my partner is American. He will be applying in a couple of weeks and Im trying to get everything done in time. Couldn't find any definite answers.
> Is it just best to do it just in case if you can't send the actual passport along with his?


Just photocopy the bio pages of your passport - no need to get it notorised, since the Border Agency can get details of your passport electronically if needed.


----------



## mandyboo (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## hollylane (Dec 9, 2010)

KayKay gave this information to me, and I wanted to share it here as well.... 

In case you DO get them notarized in the UK, go to the post office with your original documents, a copy of them, AND this form from the royal mail website (( ftp://ftp.royalmail.com/Downloads/public/ctf/po/IdentityCheck_form.pdf )) You can get up to 3 documents verified officially and it's quite affordable too!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

hollylane said:


> KayKay gave this information to me, and I wanted to share it here as well....
> 
> In case you DO get them notarized in the UK, go to the post office with your original documents, a copy of them, AND this form from the royal mail website (( ftp://ftp.royalmail.com/Downloads/public/ctf/po/IdentityCheck_form.pdf )) You can get up to 3 documents verified officially and it's quite affordable too!


Yes, but there is no need for it. Just a photocopy is all that you require.


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

hello, 
I am Polish, will it be OK if I notarize them in Poland, due to the fact that I am coming home for X-mas and we will submit his application while I am there? 
UK BA webpage says: "...endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country in which they are resident or present at the time of application". 
So maybe when I am in Poland at that time I can only get notarisation form a Polish public notary?. 
Anybody? Please advise. Many thanks
K.



hollylane said:


> KayKay gave this information to me, and I wanted to share it here as well....
> 
> In case you DO get them notarized in the UK, go to the post office with your original documents, a copy of them, AND this form from the royal mail website (( ftp://ftp.royalmail.com/Downloads/public/ctf/po/IdentityCheck_form.pdf )) You can get up to 3 documents verified officially and it's quite affordable too!


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

wozkas said:


> hello,
> I am Polish, will it be OK if I notarize them in Poland, due to the fact that I am coming home for X-mas and we will submit his application while I am there?
> UK BA webpage says: "...endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country in which they are resident or present at the time of application".
> So maybe when I am in Poland at that time I can only get notarisation form a Polish public notary?.
> ...


The document that does *NOT* need to be notarized is the copy of the bio pages of the UK citizen's passport. The non-UK applicant sends their passport with their application.

Your question is a little too vague to answer thoroughly.


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks. 
Maybe I did not explain myself clearly: 

The thing is that I am now living in the Uk and will be in Poland on the day of making the application, during X-mas break. Since it is X-mas holiday time I am not sure if we can get an appointment within my stay in Poland, so then can I make a copy and get it notarized by a Polish notary? 



Water Dragon said:


> The document that does *NOT* need to be notarized is the copy of the bio pages of the UK citizen's passport. The non-UK applicant sends their passport with their application.
> 
> Your question is a little too vague to answer thoroughly.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If it's your Polish passport copy you want certified in Poland, it will have to be done by the issuing authority such as the passport office, not by any other official, solicitor etc. This is because the certifier has to be able to verify that the passport is genuine, not a fake or doctored, and only embassy officials (outside Poland) or issuing authority (inside Poland) are in a position to do so.


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks!
That is a lot of help. 
Do you know if this matters to the UK Embassy where and by whom it was certified. 
I am not that keen to pay 110 pound for 2 stamps... and wait for the legalisation 3 weeks when I am going to go to Poland anyway. 
Or am I just complicating things and it is better to wait now then in the future, as they may ask for the legalisation from the UK anyway...?? Any idea?
Many thanks. 
K. 



Joppa said:


> If it's your Polish passport copy you want certified in Poland, it will have to be done by the issuing authority such as the passport office, not by any other official, solicitor etc. This is because the certifier has to be able to verify that the passport is genuine, not a fake or doctored, and only embassy officials (outside Poland) or issuing authority (inside Poland) are in a position to do so.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Certification in Poland by passport issuing authority is just as good as the embassy's.


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Many thanks, 
I will try and will let you know. 

Are you a lawyer?
K. 



Joppa said:


> Certification in Poland by passport issuing authority is just as good as the embassy's.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. IANAL.


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey, 
I managed to call British embassy in Poland, the lady told me that I do not need certify the copy, plain copy will be sufficient. 
I told her I will be in Poland when we will do the application. 
I hope she was right!
Many thanks
K. 


Joppa said:


> No. IANAL.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes but for EEA applications, non-UK passport must be certified as stated in the UKBA guidance. Only British passports don't need to be certified.
I suggest you still get it done by Polish passport office. Or you should enclose the original Polish passport in your application and request it back when you need it.


----------



## wozkas (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, I will get this done! Many thanks! 
K,



Joppa said:


> Yes but for EEA applications, non-UK passport must be certified as stated in the UKBA guidance. Only British passports don't need to be certified.
> I suggest you still get it done by Polish passport office. Or you should enclose the original Polish passport in your application and request it back when you need it.


----------

